# Maple Tree Decline



## Dude (Sep 4, 2019)

Maple looks like it has fungus, is dropping leaves, and I found some critters on the leaves. Can't get an arborist out for another month or so.

Fungal pressure has been way above normal for the lawn this year, it looks like fungus, but the bugs are throwing me off and I had a hard time finding an obvious match pictures wise for fungus. The trunk/bark look healthy. Couldn't find any pin holes in it, ripped one loose-ish piece of bark off and saw no signs of channeling/insects. Bottom picture has a little green worm if you zoom in on the bottom center of the leaf. Top picture has some type of fly.

Anyone have any ideas whats going on here?







This is literally the only tree on my property out of about 20 that I'd like to keep, so yeah, letting it die off or removing it isn't high on my list.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Humm on the insect
https://hgic.clemson.edu/factsheet/maple-diseases-insect-pests/

I looked and looked couldn't find anything close enough to make me say this is it....
You might try imidacloprid spray on the tree and around the base as a drench

I agree looks like fungus. You might take it in to the Ag extension office or send off for tissue sample.

Looks like Clemson recommends Clearys https://www.domyown.com/clearys-3336f-fungicide-p-1345.html

Did the arborist come?


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Appears to me to resemble Anthracnose. Mancozeb might be a way of getting it under control.


----------



## Dude (Sep 4, 2019)

:thumbup: ...It was Anthracnose.

Took forever to get an arborist to come out.

Fungal pressure is dying down now...Ended up losing about 75% of the foliage by 9/5.

Might put down mancozeb at bud break next year. Never did get an answer on the insect though.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

It looks something like a ladybug pupa. If not a ladybug then something similar.

scroll down the page:
https://www.nps.gov/articles/000/ladybug.htm


----------

